# Long Island Railroad



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 3, 2006)

In the latest TRAINS (Feb 06) there is a long, informative article on the LIRR.

For any who do not subscribe, I strongly suggest you buy a current mag at the stand.

And, no, I don't work for TRAINS, even if I do plug it from time to time!!


----------

